

Color Theory (Part 1) - szines
http://niki.zone/design/color-theory-for-designers-part-1/

======
robbrown451
Why does she list saturation and chroma as two different things? She says:

 _Chroma: is the purity of a color (a high chroma has no added black, white or
gray).

Saturation: refers to how strong or weak a color is (high saturation being
strong)._

Isn't that a roundabout way of saying Chroma and Saturation are synonymous?
(and for that matter, "strength"?)

I also disagree that pastels can be made by mixing with black....you get a
pastel by mixing with white, only. Mixing with black you get a shade, mixing
with gray you get a desaturated color (for instance, olive green). But for a
pastel, it has to be mixed with white or at the very least, a very light gray.

~~~
ajanuary
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colorfulness](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colorfulness)

    
    
        Colorfulness, chroma, and saturation are related but distinct concepts referring to the perceived intensity of a specific color. [...] Chroma is the colorfulness relative to the brightness of another color that appears white under similar viewing conditions. Saturation is the colorfulness of a color relative to its own brightness.
    

I don't think the original article, or Wikipedia, give a good clarification of
the difference, but there does appear to be one.

